# Access SQL MID Funktion



## BitBurger (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bastle gerade an einer Abfrage welche 2 Werte in 2 Tabelle miteinander Vergleicht.
Das Problem ist, das die Werte nicht 100% übereinstimmen und mit dem "*" Operator geht es auch nicht, da bei den Werten, welche nicht übereinstimmen bereits "**" angehänt wurden. Ich bräuchte jetzt eine Funktion, welche den String bis zu einem bstimmten Zeichen, in meinem Fall das erste "*" abschneidet. Mit diesem Könnte ich nun ohne Probleme einen Vergleich starten. Da die Werte auch unterschiedlich lang sind, fällt die Left-Funktion ebenfalls weg.

Tabelle 1: tblPartnummer

*CI:* bsp: "3AG06842AC**", "1AH00632AAAA", "1AB00311002" ......
 Tabelle 2:

*c**ode_number:* bsp: "3AG06842ACAB01", "1AH00632AAAA", "1AB00311002"


```
SELECT ...........
FROM tblSachnummer INNER JOIN tbl_component ON tblSachnummer.CI = tbl_component.code_number;
```

PS: Ich will dies *NICHT* in VBA realiseren, sonder lediglich in dem  SQL Query String


Gruß

BitBurger


----------

